# will LIMIT clause works with MS-ACCESS database?



## Sujit Joshi (Jun 24, 2005)

hello all, i have one doubt. will LIMIT clause works with MS-ACCESS database? if it works the please explain how it will works....
i tried a lot by giving LIMIT clause in SELECT statement but every time it will give error. and when i remove that LIMIT part it will work fine.

pleeeeeease some body knows pagination in PHP with MS-ACCESS database support? please provide me that code,, plz.....


----------

